# JavaScript Frameübergreifend?



## Ich_bins_Schatzi (5. Jul 2004)

Hi, mein Problem ist:
Ich möchte ein JavaScript in einem anderen Frame ausführen als das in dem das Ereignis stattfindet.
Wie geht das? :bahnhof:  :bahnhof:


----------



## bygones (5. Jul 2004)

schön Schatzi das des bist - leider ist das hier JavaScript und das hat mit Java nix zu tun..... (siehe FAQ !!)

daher kommst zu den Verirrten  :wink:


----------



## Abtron (5. Jul 2004)

ist relativ einfach.

mit dem befehl "top.frames.framename"

mit top gehts du ins frameset wo alle frames definiert sind.
und von da aus kanns du mit "frames.framename" oder "frames['framename']" auf das frame das du willst zugreifen.

um dann da eine funktion aufzurufen wäre denn das somit


```
top.frames.framename.meinefunktion()
```

grüsse


----------

